# Does it matter what wine is in what color bottle?



## Kracker (Apr 27, 2014)

i assume the dark reds need dark bottles to block UV? aside from that guess, i have no idea ?


----------



## dralarms (Apr 27, 2014)

Normally yes that is true, but mine stay in a box until needed so color has no bearing on me.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 27, 2014)

To my wife it does! I dare not put a white or blush in anything but a clear bottle and let it leave the house.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Usually I think reds in dark bottles and whites in lighter to clear maybe???


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## berrycrush (Apr 28, 2014)

Actually some whites also come with dark and heavy bottles, maybe to justify their price tag


----------

